# Hypo- Sagging Eyelids and Periorbital Edema



## Jmobie (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm 27 now and on the right track to recovery after being undertreated for hypothyroidism for the past 8-9 years. Anyway, I started comparing recent photos of myself to several taken while I was in high school. Wow! Of course I looked younger, but I also looked way much healthier and alive. My eyes were twice as open then, because of no bags under my eyes and tighter eyelids. Stupid me. I thought I was just aging all along.

It sounds like from what I've read that any edema will likely disappear as I recover. I'm concerned about my eyelids, though. Is this a neurological thing or is it also caused by edema? Either way, will my eyelids return to their normal position eventually with sufficient treatment? I'm not afraid to say that I'm a guy and I'm worried about these things, but I'm just tired of feeling and looking tired. I'd like to be able to say to girls on dates that I'm adventurous and always up for a good time (because I am, or I will be again when I have more energy), but there's no way they would believe me looking at my eyes. Has anyone noticed their eyes return to normal after treating his or her hypothyroidism?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jmobie said:


> I'm 27 now and on the right track to recovery after being undertreated for hypothyroidism for the past 8-9 years. Anyway, I started comparing recent photos of myself to several taken while I was in high school. Wow! Of course I looked younger, but I also looked way much healthier and alive. My eyes were twice as open then, because of no bags under my eyes and tighter eyelids. Stupid me. I thought I was just aging all along.
> 
> It sounds like from what I've read that any edema will likely disappear as I recover. I'm concerned about my eyelids, though. Is this a neurological thing or is it also caused by edema? Either way, will my eyelids return to their normal position eventually with sufficient treatment? I'm not afraid to say that I'm a guy and I'm worried about these things, but I'm just tired of feeling and looking tired. I'd like to be able to say to girls on dates that I'm adventurous and always up for a good time (because I am, or I will be again when I have more energy), but there's no way they would believe me looking at my eyes. Has anyone noticed their eyes return to normal after treating his or her hypothyroidism?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This just depends. And I don't blame you a bit for how you feel about this. When we look in the mirror, we expect to see a "familiar" face.

Have you seen an Ophthalmologist? Have you had antibodies' tests for Trab which could indicate thyroid antibody infiltration to the orbits?

What med are you on for hypo and how much? What does your FREE T3 look like?

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? This is all "important" stuff!


----------



## Jmobie (Jan 12, 2013)

I just started my 75 mg dose of Armour yesterday, and my free T3 level is at 248. I have a long way to go until my T3 is in the optimal range, so I'm hoping that this edema goes away in time. I don't think I've ever had an ultrasound of my thyroid. My pituitary is the cause of everything. It's not doing its job releasing TSH, which is causing my T3/T4 to be low. I'm also hoping, once my thyroid levels are optimized, that I can get off HGH shots (very expensive) and my testosterone levels will rise a bit.

What could an ophthalmologist do for this? It's not really bad. It doesn't affect my vision at all. I just look extremely tired. To some extent, looking tired has made me feel even more tired. It's similar to MissLizzy's before and after photos if you search for her on Google. My high school photo is her "after", and my current photos are like her "before".

What is Trab? I had my anti-TPO antibodies tested, and they came back negative.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jmobie said:


> I just started my 75 mg dose of Armour yesterday, and my free T3 level is at 248. I have a long way to go until my T3 is in the optimal range, so I'm hoping that this edema goes away in time. I don't think I've ever had an ultrasound of my thyroid. My pituitary is the cause of everything. It's not doing its job releasing TSH, which is causing my T3/T4 to be low. I'm also hoping, once my thyroid levels are optimized, that I can get off HGH shots (very expensive) and my testosterone levels will rise a bit.
> 
> What could an ophthalmologist do for this? It's not really bad. It doesn't affect my vision at all. I just look extremely tired. To some extent, looking tired has made me feel even more tired. It's similar to MissLizzy's before and after photos if you search for her on Google. My high school photo is her "after", and my current photos are like her "before".
> 
> What is Trab? I had my anti-TPO antibodies tested, and they came back negative.


Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

And this........
TSI and the eyes
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1677484

this too as you don't have to have Graves' to have eye involvement (TED, thyroid eye disease.)
http://www.caleyes.com/webdocuments/...ease_paper.pdf

Hope some of the above is helpful!


----------

